
paisacoin ICO - userfriendly cryptocurrency for 1.3b ppl - maxice
Worlds simplest and least demanding ICO. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paisatoken.com<p>We try to bring India on the blockchain. Expects only a fraction of the funding goal of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uetoken.com&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
> _Imagine a wallet that intelligently invests idle currency and you find more
> money in it than there was before_

How are you planning to do that. It looks impossible to automate, and guaranty
a positive difference. Are you planning to crowsource it? Is there a central
committee that will decide?

How is this different from buying Coca-Cola shares? You buy some of them.
Someone else makes hopefully smart decisions. You get a dividend or the share
price increase. So you get more money that you put. (Hopefully, the market may
crash.)

~~~
maxice
Hi the crux of user friendliness is a mobile wallet app that is also easy to
use. Along with that we gain insights such as how much money is actually being
used and how much is idle. We get stats such as avg daily, weekly and monthly
balance. Using this stats the end user can allow a percentage of the avg daily
balance to be allocated to micro lending or trading smart contracts. We use
machine learning to maximize profits for end users.

------
maxice
We want your feedback and suggestions

------
endswapper
For those interested in coin:

Ask HN: Who is willing to work for coin?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14776408)

